
A64fx and Fugaku – A Game Changing, HPC/AI Optimized Arm CPU [pdf] - gnufx
https://static.linaro.org/connect/san19/presentations/san19-300k1.pdf
======
gnufx
Also video at
[https://static.linaro.org/connect/san19/videos/san19-300k1.m...](https://static.linaro.org/connect/san19/videos/san19-300k1.mp4)

